# durius waterpic nachbasteln



## Sebush (30. Okt 2007)

hi leutz,


ich nutze auf meiner hp derzeit die demo des dusius-waterpic ( www.v2.zockerade.com )
da durius allerdings fuer seine vollversion satte 35$ will, wollte ich mal fragen, ob wir das nich ma nachbauen koennten.

ich selbst bin leider erst frischfleisch bei java und hab gerade mal mein hallowelt hinbekommen.^^

ich geb ma ein paar denkanstöße fuer das teil, allerdings weiß ich nich wirklich welche klassen ich nutzen muss.

es muss:

-die mausposition erfassen und bei bewegung der maus (eventuell je nach dem wie schnell die maus sich bewegt) in eine wellenform des hintergrundbildes umwandeln.
-dazu ist eventuell eine funktion fuer eine gedämpfte sinusfunktion nötig, weil die wellen sich ya auch wieder beruhigen sollen.
-und eventuell ist noch die lichtbrechung (luft-wasser) wichtig, fuer das licht (und damit das eigentliche verschwimmen) die sich an der sinuswelle (als wasseroberfläche) brechen und damit das hintergrundbild verzerren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Okt 2007)

Wenn du es nicht unbedingt selbst machen willst, kannst du dir auch kostenlos das Applet-, oder Flash-Paket von AnfyTeam herunter laden. Da sind auch solche Effekte programmiert und kosten keinen Cent.


----------

